# 23 days late and counting..HELP!



## Honeybun31 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi Ladies
Well i'm looking for some advice/feedback because i am going a bit Crazy!  
I am currently awaiting my AF which going by my ip app should of arrived on 2nd Jan but having PCOS means that it can show anytime it likes LOL

It's currently 23 days late and i just called my Doctor to see if i could have a beta blood test to check for any pregnancy but i was told i couldn't have one, that they can only perform one now if i was admitted to ER with serve pain  

The last note of a hpt was on 3rd January but i have a feeling i did one later too but its not been written down so  

I performed one on 1st and 3rd because i was suffering with serve pain on my right ovary area and knew the doctor would ask if i could be pregnanct... they were both negative.  However the doctor kept asking me if i could be when examining me..

The pain finally eased after 4-5days but we dont know what caused it.

Since then i have become so tired and im urinating more often, i also have white creamy cm.  I have had occasional breast tenderness, back ache and dizzy spells.  I have felt sicky (sometimes to the point of almost feeling like i was going to be sick) on and off at different times of the day.  my emotions have been all over the place   

I really dont know what to think, i have heard of some ladies who dont get a positive test til 2mths pregnant and even onwards...so i really wanted a blood test so i could relax.

Tonight my hubby (my cervix checker)    Told me that my cervix was high, soft and closed.

of course i am really hoping i am pregnant but after the length of time i have ttc i know it may just be my horrid body playing tricks on us

Also having ibs (irritable bowl syndrome) i tend to be loose mostly and regular but the past week i have been contipated  

Any advice or just someone to chat too would be a life saver right now


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hi hun, sorry to hear what u are going through and 23 is so long to wait! the longest iv ever waited is 7 days ( then they arrived) but i can give u some sort of advice, my sister, a few years ago was convinced she was pg, but after countless hpt with bfn she didnt know what to do, she went to her gp and they did one which was also a bfn, she persisted on with the gp and pushed them to refer her to the hospital for a blood test which also came back bfn she just couldnt understand, finally though when she was over 4months pregnant she finally got her bfp... that child is now 6 years old and has her name tattood on my arm! keep on at your gp hun because u never know, u might be, but if ur not there could be something else. stress is a big factor in causing it to be late but 23 days seems a lot to me, if i were you id keep going back to your gp, but id also try another hpt just to see what it says, i hope u get ur answers soon and please let me know how u get on xxxx


----------

